# Blighted Ovum - the never ending miscarriage



## jprivora (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry, I just feel the need to write about my on-going miscarriage as I have been unable to find anyone in a similar situation as me.

I found out at 8 weeks that I had a blighted ovum. The doctor never offered any choices (i.e. d&c) and having read about blighted ovums I decided that I could wait to miscarry naturally since on average people miscarry at the end of the first trimester. Also I had been spotting and thought the miscarriage was on the way. That was back in October. As of this past Monday, March 3, my hCG levels have finally reached 0. I have been bleeding since mid-January and I'm pretty sure I passed the placenta a couple of weeks ago (I had labour pains off and on for 5 days prior to losing the placenta). After my last ultrasound in October, I finally got the doctor to give me another one last week (3 days after I passed the placenta, hCG levels were 2 on the day of the ultrasound), the technician still saw the sac.
I'm confused and annoyed. How long will this miscarriage last? I have another ultrasound next week and I am hoping that the sac is no longer there. In the end, if I have to have a d&c I will be frustrated that I waited so long when I could have just asked for one back in November and possibly be ready to conceive again. I'm not sure now that my hCG levels are 0 if my bleeding that I have now is AF or if it is still my body getting rid of the sac. Would my hCG levels be 0 if the sac was still there?
Sorry, I guess I really needed to write my annoyance with the whole blighted ovum thing down and hope that someone has been in a similar situation to me to shed some light onto my situation.

Either way, thanks for listening


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Hi there!
I don't have any advice. I miscarried a blighted ovum at 17 weeks in December; apparently twins due to two complete placentas. A month later, in January, I passed another bit of placenta and a bunch of blood.

I've been spotting almost constantly since then, with it getting a lot lighter (like gone for almost a whole day) and then a little bit heavier (like making a 3" splotch on a thin Seventh Generation pad) every so often. I feel great, am loathe to go to the doc, as I miscarried at home with DH and midwife, but am really wondering if it's time I gave up the natural route and saw a doc.

Maybe someone will have advice for us both.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a b/o. Verified at about 19 weeks (I'd been spotting/bleeding off and on for 3-4 weeks) M/c at 20 weeks. I basically spotted then for a full month. And it was around 6 weeks after before my levels came down enough for a negative test.

It is a slow process. But things DO move on. Hang in there! It did take me a few months to conceive again, but I am now 30 weeks preg. with a very lively creature if it's any consolation.

-Angela


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

Essentially, the same thing happened to me. It isn't very common, but I did encounter a couple of people who had similar experiences. It's frustrating, I know!!! Here is my story...

I got pregnant in June, we saw a sac measuring 10 wks in August but no visible baby. I was 13 wks by then. I spotted off and on for a while, and got a negative HPT at the beginning of October. I was told that everything had probably reabsorbed. SO, I waited for AF and waited and waited. At the end of Nov I started spotting again. I went in for a HCG test at the beginning of Dec and it was 10. I kept lightly spotting and passing little pieces of tissue which I believe was the sac breaking down. Near the end of that spotting episode I passed the tiny embryo. I could tell it was about 26-30 dpo when it stopped developing, so about 5.5 weeks. I had my hcg done a couple of days after that and it was still 8. I kept thinking it had to be over. Two weeks later, I had some major cramping and started bleeding for the first time in 7+ months. Everything seemed normal at first and I thought it was AF. But, I kept bleeding for three weeks. Then suddenly I started major cramping that progressed into labor-like pains and then I stopped bleeding. A full day later, when I got out of bed and went to the bathroom, the placenta came out. I was shocked. But then it *was* finally over. I would have been about 36 weeks pregnant by that point!! I started my real AF two weeks after that and I had a somewhat normal period, although it was a little heavier. It was a good cycle... I ovulated a couple of days later than I normally would have, and I think my luteal phase is working out to be normal too, as I expect AF again in a day or two.

I was just as suprised as you are about my HCG being so low, yet I still had a relatively huge placenta in my uterus. My theory is that after this many months, HCG levels don't mean much.

I think that now that your HCG is down to ZERO, hopefully something will happen soon. I think that since my HCG was so low, my body didn't realize I was still pregnant, so that bleeding that started at the end of December was my body's attempt at starting a cycle again. The placenta caused me to continue bleeding. I actually passed the placenta at about the same time I would have ovulated, so I wonder if my hormones finally pushed things along. I was temping throughout and my temp did go up after that which reflects a progesterone rise, so it makes sense.

I think as long as you are bleeding, it sounds like your body is trying to get rid of the sac, but your body may be lacking the hormones to give it that last push to get out. I think you still have a good chance of getting this over without a D&C. I know it would be even more devastating to wait this long and have to get a D&C anyway. I think a last resort would be to get a shot of provera, use progesterone cream, or something to kickstart a cycle may help finish things off. That was my plan.

I started drinking red raspberry leaf tea at the end of December and switched to FertiliTea a couple of days after I got rid of the placenta. If I had to do this over again, I'd start the FertiliTea in the beginning (August). It was Vitex and other herbs that will help regulate your cycle. I think exercise, particular something like yoga or pelvic tilts, may help move things along too.

If you want to talk more about it, feel free to PM me!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I too had a BO that wouldn't go away! My m/c was in Aug. I took cytotec. After that the u/s showed only a thick lining. I bleed for about 5w after that. Got a real AF 12w after that 8w after that. I even had two more AF at my good/typical for me, cycle length of 7w, and just 2 weeks ago I had some abnormal mid cycle bleeding and passed a pinkie size chunk of something.

I do think it's possible to have stuff inside your uterus and have a 0hcg. Just my luck I just went by a -HPT so I can't confirm when I made it to 0. After I passed that chunck I went in for a blood draw, even though the OB thought I was crazy. They never called me with the results







so I guess it was 0.


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

I had a never-ending miscarriage, too. Found out I was pg Dec 06. I found out towards the end of the first tri that there was no HB (confirmed via u/s), and bled off and on (sometimes in fairly large amounts) while constantly wondering if it was done yet... until probably mid-June.

I did not monitor closely, so I can't tell you when my numbers went to zero.

It totally sucked, but if I'd known then what I know now, I still wouldn't have opted for a D&C. I kind of feel like I just had to give my body time to do its thing. But yeah, it totally sucked.


----------



## jprivora (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you so much for all the nice replies. I've forgotten how nice everyone is on this site. After being diagnosed with my blighted ovum I just sort of stopped cruising this sight and any other site that talked about kids and babies.
It is reassuring to hear others have had similar issues as I have. I really want to avoid a d&c but it is so hard when my plans for extending my family have to be put on hold for so long. I guess in the end I am more frustrated with my doctor who seems to be oblivous with regards to my frustrations and confusion about my body. I appreciate the opportunity to talk about this with you all.
I've been taking vitex and have decided to start drinking red raspberry leaf tea as well. Hopefully both help balance out my body a bit.
I'll keep everyone posted about what my ultrasound next week. Fingers crossed that there isn't a sac there anymore!


----------



## speedknitter (Aug 20, 2004)

I just found out via ultrasound yesterday that I had a blighted ovum at 8 weeks. We saw a heartbeat at about 6 1/2 weeks but sac only measured 5weeks 5 days...had a feeling then that something might not be right. My doctor gave me all the options, and we decided on a d&c which I had done yesterday in my doctor's office. The decision for me is time - I am 44 and really don't have the luxury of a few months to wait to try to get PG again.

Yesterday I had medium flow, and today it's almost down to nothing. Hopefully will be ready to TTC again after my first cycle.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I can't imagine waiting for four months







I hope you're able to move on soon.


----------



## League_mama (Jul 21, 2007)

I actually posted a thread with the EXACT same title! I also m/c at 8.5 weeks in Oct. but didn't pass the fetus until end of January! Oh it was INSANE and I HATED it. MDC was about the only place I could go for comfort (esp Amanda Mamma-mana!) because I didn't tell anyone except my mom IRL. These drawn out m/c do seem to happen--I bet in pre-u/s days women would just have their periods go missing for a few months and know they weren't pg but not really know what was wrong, more often than you'd think. I ditto PP who have said Hcg doesn't seem to mean much when it gets really low. I drank a concoction of Red Clover, Red Raspberry and Nettle, saw an acupuncturist weekly and used moxa on my spleen chi points daily, did start working out and doing some yoga (and belly-dancing!) again, and lo and behold my body kicked out the remaining products of conception, I ovulated like three days later (I think) and had a period three weeks later and am now in my second month of waiting to decide when we'll try again (not for a while after THAT nightmare). I don't know if anything I did helped or if it was just time, but that's how it went for me. Though I hated it I am sooooo glad I didn't do anything medical to intervene, because I have a feeling it would have taken a long time no matter what I did to resolve it. I didn't have a b/o, they did see a fetal pole, etc., but I think it does all end up being a massively frustrating experience no matter what the diagnosis. Hope all resolves v. soon now!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedknitter* 
I just found out via ultrasound yesterday that I had a blighted ovum at 8 weeks. We saw a heartbeat at about 6 1/2 weeks but sac only measured 5weeks 5 days...had a feeling then that something might not be right. My doctor gave me all the options, and we decided on a d&c which I had done yesterday in my doctor's office. The decision for me is time - I am 44 and really don't have the luxury of a few months to wait to try to get PG again.

Yesterday I had medium flow, and today it's almost down to nothing. Hopefully will be ready to TTC again after my first cycle.


so why did they call it a blighted ovum when you saw a heart beat?


----------



## Shellie (Dec 29, 2003)

I had a b/o and m/c in 2004. I started spotting at 7w, confirmed the b/o at 9w and then at 10w began m/c. I hemorraged and had to spend an afternoon in the ER. I passed some structure-y stuff about a week later and the heavy bleeding did not stop till after that. I did have period-like bleeding for almost a month after...similar to after childbirth.

I'm sorry for your loss.







I struggled with the whole b/o part because everyone told me there never really was a baby. Since I believe life starts at conception, I didn't agree. Even my dh, when learning there was no fetus, was relieved.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shellie* 
I struggled with the whole b/o part because everyone told me there never really was a baby. Since I believe life starts at conception, I didn't agree. Even my dh, when learning there was no fetus, was relieved.

I felt the same way. I never got many details from my u/s except that there wasn't a visible baby to match the size of the sac. I said "blighted ovum?" and the tech agreed although she can't really say much. My doc never followed up on details, and I didn't think to ask at the time. Then I realized that term is often used simply to describe a pregnancy that doesn't make it past 6 weeks since they often can't see or don't know if there was a baby when it is that small. Since I ended up passing the tiny little embryo six months later I knew there was a baby after all. My point is that even with that diagnosis, there may have well been a baby. I don't know if that helps.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

to you all. This is no fun, being drawn out.


----------



## jprivora (Feb 16, 2007)

It is reassuring to hear that I'm not an anomly. Today I passed the placenta which is wierd since I thought I had a couple of weeks ago. I am hoping that finally my body has gotten rid of everything. I have also pretty much stopped bleeding, yeah!
I have started temping and bought a saliva fertility monitor so I'm hoping to get a better idea of what is going on. I hope that within a month I will be able to get a better picture of what my body will decide to do as my hormones start balancing out (if they do).

Thanks for the advice regarding teas and herbs League_mama. I've been trying to continue my day-to-day exercise and activity as well as taking red raspberry tea and vitex.

I do find it hard to not worry about this happening again but I will try not to stress out too much. Finger crossed that the ultrasound is clean on Wednesday.

Thanks and







to all who have been through this or something similar. It sucks!


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

YAY! That sounds promising. I'll bet you start a normal cycle soon.


----------



## jprivora (Feb 16, 2007)

Just wanted to update on my ongoing miscarriage. So just had my ultrasound today and was confirmed that my uterus is empty. No sac, no placenta, uterine lining normal, just a little residual blood left! Yeah. hCG levels are 0, so now it is just a matter of time for my hormones to balance out. Fingers crossed that I ovulate soon and we can start TTC again next month.
After 30 some weeks of finding out I'm was pregnant it seems to finally have come to an end which is nice to say and maybe I will start believing it soon.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Hang in there. It gets easier in time. Sending you lots of baby dust!

-Angela


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks for this thread. Good to know that I'm not alone. My m/c started 2/4 and I'm still bleeding with ovulation and AF thrown in for good measure! Wondering every day when this will end and feeling so much like a leaky faucet. Hoping for resolution soon so we can TTC. My 43rd bday is next week and I do feel like time is of the essence, but I'm determined to honor my body's process. Thanks to all of you for confirming what I know deep inside and my wonderful doctor has said too - there is nothing wrong with my body. It will work this out in its own time.


----------

